# Le Chevalier de St. George? where does he rank among the greats



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

does he rank among Mozart, Beethoven, Bach etc.... or is he good but just a tier below them?


----------



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

although he didn't have all the same opportunities that bach, mozart and beethoven had because of him being mixed race, in terms of his music does he rank equal to bach and the other greats?


----------



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

it seems like many people arn't familiar with this man's music... its expected, he wasn't really that famous


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd say well below Haydn and Mozart. He was one of many capable note-spinners of the day, not appreciably better or worse than most. His life story, though, is more interesting.


----------



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I'd say well below Haydn and Mozart. He was one of many capable note-spinners of the day, not appreciably better or worse than most. His life story, though, is more interesting.


so he was good, but you wouldn't say he had mozart level of talent?


----------



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I'd say well below Haydn and Mozart. He was one of many capable note-spinners of the day, not appreciably better or worse than most. His life story, though, is more interesting.


but i agree his life story is magnificent


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Music without tiers, that's my motto.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I was going to say that he ranks among Bach and Beethoven about the same way that Richard Clayderman ranks among Richter and Ashkenazy, but I have actually never heard of him, so perhaps I should be careful about what I say...


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Chevalier de Saint-Georges was born into wealth, raised as an aristocrat and had an expensive education. He was a professor at the Royal Academy and taught the art and science of arms and became known as the "god of arms". He was also a well established musician and conductor. 

The incident with the Paris Opera house surely wasn't a boon, but I wouldn't say he didn't have the same opportunities just because he isn't recognized as one of the "greats". 

Franz Schubert on the other hand was born into a school teacher's family with twelve children (nine died before adulthood), was too short for the army, his vision was bad and sometimes couldn't afford music paper.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Might add that Saint-Georges commissioned Haydn's "Paris" symphonies and conducted their premieres.


----------



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

Mister Man said:


> Chevalier de Saint-Georges was born into wealth, raised as an aristocrat and had an expensive education. He was a professor at the Royal Academy and taught the art and science of arms and became known as the "god of arms". He was also a well established musician and conductor.
> 
> The incident with the Paris Opera house surely wasn't a boon, but I wouldn't say he didn't have the same opportunities just because he isn't recognized as one of the "greats".
> 
> Franz Schubert on the other hand was born into a school teacher's family with twelve children (nine died before adulthood), was too short for the army, his vision was bad and sometimes couldn't afford music paper.


i am mainly asking if his musical talent was as good as beethoven, mozart, bach ?


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

MusicFree said:


> i am mainly asking if his musical talent was as good as beethoven, mozart, bach ?


Frankly, it's irrelevant whether he was as _gifted_ as the "greats" or not. What matters is the music. Audition some of his works and decide for yourself. Don't be influenced by public perception and popularity contests.


----------

